# Cam Belt 2.8JTD



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

Good evening everybody.....comments or advice would be helpful please.

Had a new cam belt fitted to my 2002 Hymer 584, 2.8JTD. Have done 2000kms since. Unfortunately it would appear that the engine has seized up.

Having spoken to the mechanics at the Fiat garage where the Hymer is, they have told me that looking at the cam belt tensioner, a retaining washer has not been fited. In their opinion has allowed movement of the belt tensioner.

It looks like, without deeper examination, this could possibly be thye cause of the engine seize. The mechanics think that the tensioner has (over the 2000kms) moved and allowed the belt to slaken off. 

Anyone got any thoughts on this?????


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Was the cam belt fitted at a different garage to the Fiat dealer where the van is now and what date was it done ?


----------



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

*Cam Belt*

Hi Steve. Yes it was a different garage, two months ago.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi bd , tragic news , I love the 2.8 jtd engine , it happened on my 98 work van , but I only jumped a tooth , so was very lucky , and saved the engine , your garage will be liable to give you a new engine or rebuild , hope it all goes ok. Gary


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like the original garage where you had the cambelt done is liable for faulty workmanship. You need to contact them as they should be the one responsable for paying the bill from the garage where your vehicle is now and not you.
Lin


----------

